
Slide Reveals Big Stats (150 million daily views etc) - mattjaynes
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/11/more-news-on-photo-widget-startups-slide-flektor/
======
sharpshoot
Slide's stated goal is be the pointcast of web 2.0 ie push content. The "slide
shows" are what people pick up on however - its just a vehicle to a)
understand the relationships between people you share content with b) register
those preferences to push you new content.

They are NOT just a slideshow company - they now have a distribution network
you can't match and the key to Consumer Internet success is in building your
distribution and then leverage/monetise that later with services on top of
that.

Slide is a legendary company going places. Don;t write them off.

------
mattjaynes
Wow. This news really made me question how out of the loop I am with popular
online culture. $20 million financing for a flash slide-show service? And 150
million daily views and 200K new slide shows created every day? This is
definitely an opportunity I would have missed had I been a VC.

Of course, my ignorance may be due to the fact that I've only ever been on
MySpace maybe twice and Facebook never so far. Guess I better get out more ;)

~~~
vlad
They've been getting a lot of press ever since they launched their flash
version. Slide has been featured in every business magazine, more than any
other I can think of. As well, Max seems to participate in a lot of panels and
speeches because of PayPal. I am not sure how much of it is because of Slide,
and how much the PayPal - eBay connection.

As a result, when you get that much press and users, you're GOING to succeed
if you just keep adjusting the product to the users wants. Which, is exactly
what he says he's doing. In every interview, he mentions that he doesn't know
what's going to happen, but if you get as many users as you can, you'll get a
large base of users to track statistically, and figure out what else to add or
improve.

